# HAMSTER EMERCENCY



## Maggie Smith (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi I bought two hamsters - lived together since birth but after couple of weeks started fighting drawing blood, one even caught wet tail (cured now) probably due to the stress of it all. I seperated them by placing them in a glass tank (with breathing holes etc) with a glass barrier between them. For ages now, they spend a lot of time scratching on the glass trying to get each other should I let them? Are they trying to be friends? Or do they want to fight? Emergency because no one else will help.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Are they Syrian Hamsters?

If so, they each need their own cage. They would fight to the death, given the chance, and it must be causing them terrible stress being able to see each other.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I think if they've been separated you're going to have to keep them separate for life now. As @Rafa says, if they're Syrians they shouldn't be kept together anyway.

They will both need their own cage too.


----------



## •HamsterOfficial • (Mar 2, 2018)

Since u said wet tail I assume they are syrians? If that's the case they should not be living anywhere near eachother nevermind separated by glass as that's stressing them out and they are not trying to be friends but rather trying to get to eachother to fight for territory. I suggest two seperate cages entirely and for them to not be housed together. That's why it's reccomended to first do research before getting a hamster  x


----------



## Latisha Wiggan (Feb 16, 2017)

no, they need to be separated, especially if they are Syrians as they are 100% solitary


----------



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

Are they syrians?


----------



## Maggie Smith (Oct 24, 2017)

They are not Syrians - they are winter whites (dwarf hamsters) - when I was doing my research before I bought them it was said they could be housed together that’s why I was suprised when they started fighting and thought if I had them seperated with glass maybe they could after a few days be put back together however this is not the case, is the glass still a bad idea? The cages themselves are huge with multiple floors for the to play - I just don’t want to have to buy them each a smaller cage to keep the separately when it doesn’t seem to bother them too much ? It’s just a few times I see them trying to get to each other and wondered.


----------



## Once upon a gerbil (or 2) (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh, that is a little off. I only ever thought young Syrian Hamsters could get wet tail. Other cases are usually diarohea, or tummy problems. At least that is what I thought. Sorry that I'm focusing on this detail, it's just that wet tail can change a hamsters life because for example you are not meant to breed them either afterwards. (Please if something is wrong don't get mad it's just what I was told!) I mean of course I think any hamster can get wet tail (supported by the pet help website) but it is very unlikely to get it in Dwarf Hamsters. I'm just curious about this part more than the otehr for now because you want to make sure that the 'wet tail' is good and gone before (if you want to and can) you introduce them again.

Once x


----------



## Maggie Smith (Oct 24, 2017)

Once upon a gerbil (or 2) said:


> Oh, that is a little off. I only ever thought young Syrian Hamsters could get wet tail. Other cases are usually diarohea, or tummy problems. At least that is what I thought. Sorry that I'm focusing on this detail, it's just that wet tail can change a hamsters life because for example you are not meant to breed them either afterwards. (Please if something is wrong don't get mad it's just what I was told!) I mean of course I think any hamster can get wet tail (supported by the pet help website) but it is very unlikely to get it in Dwarf Hamsters. I'm just curious about this part more than the otehr for now because you want to make sure that the 'wet tail' is good and gone before (if you want to and can) you introduce them again.
> 
> Once x


It was definitely wet tail, we took him to the vets and she was suprised as it is rather uncommon for dwarf hamsters to get it however she explained it probably was due to the stress of them fighting. She gave us medication and after a week it had fully disappeared and it hasn't come back yet - thankfully.
I don't think introducing them again is a good idea as we've tried multiple times and yet they continue to fight that's why I used a glass barrier between them as I assumed they may want to be together (as they are socialable and are brothers) and eventually after looking at each other they'd end up being friends unfortunately, this is not the case - they still fight each other so sadly, introducing them again is not an option. Wet tail or not.


----------



## Once upon a gerbil (or 2) (Aug 8, 2018)

Sorry about that, it was just because I once mistook it for wet tail and went crazy and made sure Flora was all right and it was hard, especially because the vet couldn't give her the treatment. Hopefully they'll get better and better (I really hope so) until they can be together. This may take a while but hopefully it happens at some time.

Once x


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

Maggie Smith said:


> They are not Syrians - they are winter whites (dwarf hamsters) - when I was doing my research before I bought them it was said they could be housed together that's why I was suprised when they started fighting and thought if I had them seperated with glass maybe they could after a few days be put back together however this is not the case, is the glass still a bad idea? The cages themselves are huge with multiple floors for the to play - I just don't want to have to buy them each a smaller cage to keep the separately when it doesn't seem to bother them too much ? It's just a few times I see them trying to get to each other and wondered.


Hiya.
Actually, Winter Whites shouldn't really be housed together either, it is possible, but they don't enjoy company and often fall out. Hamsters are not social creatures sadly.
Roborovski Hamsters on the other hand can successfully live together in pairs or groups, but again not necessary. 
Syrians should never be housed together, ever. 
With Campbell's dwarf's, the same as WW's 

I would keep them separated in different cages where they cannot see each other, as this will only add to the stress levels. 
Make sure the cages are above the minimum of 450 sq. inches, or the recommended of 600 sq. inches plus.

Good Luck!


----------

